# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  المحاضرة الأولي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء 

المحاضرة الأولى يوم الأثنين بتاريخ 17 سبتمبر 2012

تناولنا فيها مراجعة مهمة على قانون العقوبات القسم العام والذي عالجنا فيه 

الأحكام العامة التي تنطبق على جميع الجرائم منها موضوع أركان الجريمة وأسباب الإباحة وموانع المسئولية والعقوبات الجنائية والتدابير 

وبدأنا الحديث عن مادتنا لهذا العام قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص 

قسمنا دراستنا فيه إلى ثلاث موضوعات رئيسية هي على النحو التالي : 

1- جرائم الاعتداء على المصلحة العامة (الرشوة - التزوير - المخدرات)

2- جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص (القتل - الضرب والجرح - جرائم العرض - السب والقذف)

3- جرائم الاعتداء على الأموال  (سرقة - نصب - خيانة أمانة - إعطاء شيك بدون رصيد)

----------


## اسراء الماحى

*ألف شكر لحضرتك دكتوره شيماء      .........................                                                                            خالص تحياتى*

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

